# Thinking about a new 6hp Tohatsu for my jon boat



## 44magpastor (Apr 16, 2015)

Anybody have any experience with one?  Seems pretty reasonably priced at onlineoutboards.com


----------



## Bream Pole (Apr 16, 2015)

*motor*

I had a 2 stroke 25 one the best motor's I have ever owned.


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 17, 2015)

Same thing as a Mercury.

That coat of black paint costs about $300.  Some really good paint.


----------



## hipster dufus (Apr 17, 2015)

i owned a 9.9. bought it at online outboards. used it to push a 1448 jon. good motor.  had a tree hit it and had to buy the nissan cowling because it was cheaper. sold it and boat to a friend. have to watch the quality of your gas with the 4 strokes. always use stabil or something similar. online outboards was easy to deal with. do call em on phone to see if u can get some kinda special price. i own a 30 hp efi 4 stroke tohatsu now. it is on my 1648 jon. love the efi and pt/t. good luck ppm if i can help.


----------



## 44magpastor (Apr 17, 2015)

hipster dufus said:


> i owned a 9.9. bought it at online outboards. used it to push a 1448 jon. good motor.  had a tree hit it and had to buy the nissan cowling because it was cheaper. sold it and boat to a friend. have to watch the quality of your gas with the 4 strokes. always use stabil or something similar. online outboards was easy to deal with. do call em on phone to see if u can get some kinda special price. i own a 30 hp efi 4 stroke tohatsu now. it is on my 1648 jon. love the efi and pt/t. good luck ppm if i can help.



Good info.  Thank you!
I just went to my local dealer trying to find a motor. They had 2 small outboards, one 9.9 Suzuki and an 8 hp Honda.  They were out of my price range.  

I asked if they had anything used.  No.
I asked if they had anything new....but smaller.  No.

That was it from the guy.  No "We can order you something" or "We expect to get more motors in later" or "Give me your number, let me see what I can do".

I had to pry information out of the guy, after I said no to the larger motor. If I wasn't going to buy what he had in the showroom, he wasn't interested.  

No problem.  Onlineoutboards has what I want everyday.  I was just trying to support a local business first


----------



## JohnK (Apr 17, 2015)

I had a 9.8 with electric start, bought it online....great motor


----------



## ribber (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the new 4 strokes, but their older 2 strokes were good engines and cheaper than the big names.
I had a 30hp for 9 years and ran it hard, no issues. Have a 50hp now and it's been good.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 18, 2015)

Had a 30 hp 2 cycle since 1996 ... been a really great motor ... got it on a Alumicraft Crappie Jon ...


----------



## Bream Pole (Apr 18, 2015)

*Tohatsu*

Tohatsu and Mercury are not identical motors from what I have been told; although Tohatsu does make the smaller Mercury Motors for Brunswick.  However it seems they are built to Mercury specifications and maybe design and Tohatsu is a better quality motor in the opinion of mechanics I have talked to who work on both.


----------



## Brewskis (Apr 18, 2015)

paddler said:


> Tohatsu and Mercury are not identical motors from what I have been told; although Tohatsu does make the smaller Mercury Motors for Brunswick.  However it seems they are built to Mercury specifications and maybe design and Tohatsu is a better quality motor in the opinion of mechanics I have talked to who work on both.



Perhaps you're referring to the larger size outboards? I've heard from numerous other sources, including dealers (seems they would say the more expensive motor, Mercury, is better in some way in order to sell more of them), that the smaller displacement Mercury outboards are the exact same as the corresponding Tohatsu outboards except for badging.

That said, I originally ordered the Tohatsu from Onlineoutboards.com. I immediately got a call saying it was out of stock (not sure why the website wasn't up-to-date). I ended up paying a bit more for the in-stock Mercury equivalent outboard, and it was delivered two days later for free. Also, they threw in the five year warranty for free. Nothing but good to say about them.

O.P.: From my research, can't beat their prices. Service was great, and the motor is top notch. I say go for it!


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 19, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> Perhaps you're referring to the larger size outboards? I've heard from numerous other sources, including dealers (seems they would say the more expensive motor, Mercury, is better in some way in order to sell more of them), that the smaller displacement Mercury outboards are the exact same as the corresponding Tohatsu outboards except for badging.



Small Tohatsu, Nissan, and Mercury are made on the same line.  Only difference is the paint and the decals.

Mercury dealers will tell you about "Mercury Specs" so you don't save several hundred dollars by buying the same motor with a funny Japanese name

Feel free to enlighten us as to what "Mercury specs" their motors meet that the Tohatsu don't.  



Reminds me of gun dealers telling you that the Remington shotguns sold in Wal Mart are "seconds."


----------



## Bream Pole (Apr 19, 2015)

*outboards*

I was just reporting what mechanic said who worked on both.   I have no personal knowledge and shouldn't have spoken so authoritatively.  May all forgive me. 

Never having been to an assembly line and watched what was going on; I really couldn't vouch for what you say.   It may be just a matter of paint color and decals.

Both are good motors.  Having owned a Tohatsu; I would recommend them.  

I will say that many, if not most, companies when they outsource have their own specs and ways of doing things; makes sense as after all the item is being made for them to be sold under their brand name.


----------



## Brewskis (Apr 20, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Small Tohatsu, Nissan, and Mercury are made on the same line.  Only difference is the paint and the decals.
> 
> Mercury dealers will tell you about "Mercury Specs" so you don't save several hundred dollars by buying the same motor with a funny Japanese name
> 
> ...



Thanks for confirming. Like I said, I would have expected the dealer to push the higher priced motor (Mercury), but they were the ones who confirmed the Tohatsu was the exact same motor. Just a different decal. 

Funny thing is that the Tohatsu comes with a longer factory warranty (five year). The Mercury comes with a factory three year warranty, but Onlineoutboards.com threw in the extra two year promotional warranty at the time I bought mine. Otherwise, I probably would have waited until the Tohatsu was back in stock.

Seems like name recognition and advertising are the only reasons why the smaller Mercury outboards are more expensive.


----------



## Brewskis (May 12, 2015)

44magpastor said:


> Anybody have any experience with one?  Seems pretty reasonably priced at onlineoutboards.com



Not sure if you're still considering this motor, but I can now give better feedback on this exact one. I decided that the even smaller Mercury outboard I had (referenced above) just wasn't enough after adding my casting deck, bow mount trolling motor and larger battery. The Tohatsu 6 HP was just what I was looking for.

As far as I can tell, this motor is the exact same as the corresponding Mercury sans Mercury stickers. The motor starts up effortlessly cold or hot. It has the option of using the built-in internal tank, or hooking up to an external tank (which is what I'm using).

This motor is pushing 450+ pounds up the Etowah at 12 MPH (GPS) at half throttle (still breaking in the motor). I don't anticipate it going too much faster at full throttle after break-in, but still faster than I expected for a flat-bottom jon with this much weight. Plus, it's got the Tohatsu five year warranty. For my application, it's the perfect blend of weight, power, price and quality.

A couple pics of the motor and the boat it's pushing:


----------



## gahunter33 (May 13, 2015)

I have an older model 2 stroke 40hp Tohatsu on my boat. Has been SUPER reliable. Even in the winter months she fires right up!


----------



## The Fever (May 14, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> Not sure if you're still considering this motor, but I can now give better feedback on this exact one. I decided that the even smaller Mercury outboard I had (referenced above) just wasn't enough after adding my casting deck, bow mount trolling motor and larger battery. The Tohatsu 6 HP was just what I was looking for.
> 
> As far as I can tell, this motor is the exact same as the corresponding Mercury sans Mercury stickers. The motor starts up effortlessly cold or hot. It has the option of using the built-in internal tank, or hooking up to an external tank (which is what I'm using).
> 
> ...



That is an eerily similar set up to what I want to do with my new boat. I inherited it from my father who bought it in 1986. Only difference is I have the 15 Nissan on there. It sat up for a while so I am working on the carb right now. I can't find a repair manual anywhere so I guess I will have to order one. 

I will confirm this motor is wonderful. Before it sat up the joker flat was perfect. Started super easily, ran beautifully, and sipped gas. I am eager to get it functioning better!


----------



## ErikGibb (May 14, 2015)

What size boat is that? Length and width?


----------



## Brewskis (May 14, 2015)

ErikGibb said:


> What size boat is that? Length and width?



It's a 1236. 12' long and 36" wide at the bottom.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 14, 2015)

12mph at half throttle with a 6hp going against the current with a loaded 12 foot jonboat is not consistent with what I know to be true. 

Not calling you a liar, just saying something isn't right.


----------



## whchunter (May 14, 2015)

*Parts*

A buddy of mine has a 50HP which he used ethanol gas in. The boat repair shop has had it for over 45 days and says a part is on back order.


----------



## Brewskis (May 14, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> 12mph at half throttle with a 6hp going against the current with a loaded 12 foot jonboat is not consistent with what I know to be true.
> 
> Not calling you a liar, just saying something isn't right.


Hey, you calling me a liar?!  Nah, I hear ya. I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see it myself. I'll see about shooting a video next time. 

BTW, there's very little current in the Etowah right now where it runs into the lake.


----------



## Brewskis (May 15, 2015)

Here's a short video I shot this morning heading up the Etowah. Tried to show speed, position of throttle and river. Again, speed was measured using GPS on iPhone which is what I based my number on before. I compared it to my car speedometer, and it seems pretty accurate.

Like I said, pretty unbelievable and beats my expectations. Boat is stable under power and at a standstill when fishing from the deck or rear bench. Very happy with the Tohatsu!


----------



## JRDIII (May 15, 2015)

That video looks faked! Just kidding. You even squeezed a 13 out of it. I have to say I'm impressed. I didn't believe a 6hp could push that boat that fast either, but there's nothing like good old fashioned proof.


----------



## The Fever (May 15, 2015)

JRDIII said:


> That video looks faked! Just kidding. You even squeezed a 13 out of it. I have to say I'm impressed. I didn't believe a 6hp could push that boat that fast either, but there's nothing like good old fashioned proof.



Nothing like a Japanese crafted machine.... lol

I cant wait to build a deck like that. Picking up the wood next weekend!


----------



## The Fever (May 15, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> Here's a short video I shot this morning heading up the Etowah. Tried to show speed, position of throttle and river. Again, speed was measured using GPS on iPhone which is what I based my number on before. I compared it to my car speedometer, and it seems pretty accurate.
> 
> Like I said, pretty unbelievable and beats my expectations. Boat is stable under power and at a standstill when fishing from the deck or rear bench. Very happy with the Tohatsu!



What app was that?


----------



## Fletch_W (May 15, 2015)

Now that I've had a couple of beers, it all seems totally reasonable.


----------



## Brewskis (May 19, 2015)

JRDIII said:


> That video looks faked! Just kidding. You even squeezed a 13 out of it. I have to say I'm impressed. I didn't believe a 6hp could push that boat that fast either, but there's nothing like good old fashioned proof.



And that wasn't even full-throttle. I'm expecting to squeeze out a couple more MPH after the motor is broken in. 

My front deck is is completely removable for when I use the boat for hunting. I'm interested in popping it off and seeing how this thing will move without the weight of the deck, TM, and battery (~160 lbs). Perhaps, it will plane, and pick up even a few more MPH. However, I'm not sure I'd want to go much faster in such a boat. It's moving fast enough for me now, and I'd rather not sacrifice the great stability it has now.



The Fever said:


> Nothing like a Japanese crafted machine.... lol
> 
> I cant wait to build a deck like that. Picking up the wood next weekend!



I'm guessing my PM with the steps and photos answered all your questions?



The Fever said:


> What app was that?


 It's called Speed Box.



Fletch_W said:


> Now that I've had a couple of beers, it all seems totally reasonable.



Hey, I'm still having trouble understanding it. Seems this boat, with this amount of weight, and 6 HP just shouldn't be able to do this. Perhaps, the way I have the weight distributed is just perfect for achieving these results.


----------



## willtel (May 19, 2015)

Brewskis that is one clean looking little rig. Good job.


----------



## The Fever (May 28, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> And that wasn't even full-throttle. I'm expecting to squeeze out a couple more MPH after the motor is broken in.
> 
> My front deck is is completely removable for when I use the boat for hunting. I'm interested in popping it off and seeing how this thing will move without the weight of the deck, TM, and battery (~160 lbs). Perhaps, it will plane, and pick up even a few more MPH. However, I'm not sure I'd want to go much faster in such a boat. It's moving fast enough for me now, and I'd rather not sacrifice the great stability it has now.
> 
> ...




Yeah bud! Soon as I can get caught up on the honey do list and fixing the trailer this is up there! Can't wait!


----------



## Mack in N.C. (May 28, 2015)

*Nice boat*

Nice little boat.  I got an old 12 ft sears with an old 7 hp sears and it moves.  I more often use a 2.5 merc on it but that 7 makes it scream.  Nice boat you got there.


----------

